# Not connected (22) - no internet



## racelaj (Mar 9, 2011)

We have lost our lnternet connection to our only receivers, an HR24 and an H24. We have MRV + VOD via a DECA broadband connector hardwired (direct coax through the wall from HR24 into DECA adapter, cat5 to router) to our Belkin N750 router in another room. The MRV is through the coax in the walls. My Belkins IP is xxx.xxx.2.1 and its DHCP range is xxx.xxx.2.2 to xxx.xxx.2.100 which I have reset to xxx.xxx.2.2 to xxx.xxx.2.21. Well no matter what I set the HR24 or H24 IP address to, I cannot connect to the internet. Wireless and the internet with the router are working perfectly and I can see all the devices that are connected to the router. I have tried setting the receivers' IP addresses to both within the range or outside the range (tried xxx.xxx.2.22 and xxx.xxx.2.25 to no avail.) with no luck either way. I have also changed my router's DNS server to public ones with no change to the internet problem for the receivers (everything else still connects) - also I have TW internet. We cannot do any VOD or PPV (all say Pending Download) but I can see the other receivers DVR list. Resets, reboots, Restore Defaults have all been tried too with no success...
Any ideas?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Check the LEDs on the BB DECA to see if they're all green.
Reboot your router, then try restoring network defaults [again] on a receiver and see if it works.

Might even try another port on your router for the BB DECA connection.


----------



## mstanka (Jan 26, 2003)

Also make sure that the DNS servers on the receivers are correct. Usually it will be the router's IP address, but I have mine set to the ISP external ones.

Michael.


----------



## racelaj (Mar 9, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> Check the LEDs on the BB DECA to see if they're all green.
> Reboot your router, then try restoring network defaults [again] on a receiver and see if it works.
> 
> Might even try another port on your router for the BB DECA connection.


LEDs are all green

Reboot router plus restore network defaults was no good (had no effect on status)

tried my third different port on router too...


----------



## racelaj (Mar 9, 2011)

mstanka said:


> Also make sure that the DNS servers on the receivers are correct. Usually it will be the router's IP address, but I have mine set to the ISP external ones.
> 
> Michael.


Tried both with no difference (no effect) either way - still not connected to internet


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

racelaj said:


> LEDs are all green
> 
> Reboot router plus restore network defaults was no good (had no effect on status)
> 
> tried my third different port on router too...


As you know, you're running out of things here.
Maybe the next step is to replace the BB DECA.


----------



## racelaj (Mar 9, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> As you know, you're running out of things here.
> Maybe the next step is to replace the BB DECA.


Agreed.

Questions:

1. Can I just run a long cat5 from my HR24 to my router directly and totally bypass the BB DECA? Will the WH and MVR still function through the coax by doing this?

OR

2. Is the the "new" wireless DCCK module worth looking into instead?

Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

racelaj said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


Once you connect ethernet to the HR24, you disable the coax networking.
The new wireless DCCK is much more flexible and cheaper [from DirecTV's website], so I would use one instead of getting another BB DECA.


----------



## racelaj (Mar 9, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> Once you connect ethernet to the HR24, you disable the coax networking.
> The new wireless DCCK is much more flexible and cheaper [from DirecTV's website], so I would use one instead of getting another BB DECA.


Good to know - Thank you!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

racelaj said:


> Good to know - Thank you!


Do make sure this isn't something as simply as a bad cat5 cable, before you start spending money.


----------

